# Accutune Adjustable Side Plate



## hammbone (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone ever use one of these?


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Never tried an Accutune but I have tried this...









In my opinion, it is a $50 solution to a $1 problem.

The same thing can be accomplished with a 5/16-24 x 3/8 flat head screw and a 5/16-24 x 1/4 set screw.


If nothing more, try the $1 version and if you like the concept and feel you need what the Accutune offers, buy one.


KPC


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

If you MUST have an Accutune, by all means buy it, but I've got to agree with GEREP on this one. I've been using these for an adjustable side plate for several years now. Any good hardware should carry them for less than a dollar.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> If you MUST have an Accutune, by all means buy it, but I've got to agree with GEREP on this one. I've been using these for an adjustable side plate for several years now. Any good hardware should carry them for less than a dollar.


So you're using the flat head screw as the moveable plate and the headless one to lock it in from the other side?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Boxerboxer said:


> So you're using the flat head screw as the moveable plate and the headless one to lock it in from the other side?



Exactly.

KPC


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

GEREP said:


> Exactly.
> 
> KPC


Nice! How long have you had it set up? Any issues with it moving on you? Use any thread locker on either screw?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

I don't currently use it but I know Jim Casto Jr. does.

When I tried it, the set screw held everything tightly in place.

KPC


----------



## hammbone (Dec 15, 2008)

So to get this correct. I just discovered this myself by researching. Didnt know these existed. Adjusts your windage or left and right impacts. Which in turn you would potentially be able to tune several different spine shafts using this product. I shoot left handed so if I adjusted it out past centershot the arrow should impact further left making arrow act "weaker" and further in toward riser and close to centershot would make arrow act "stiffer" or vice versa. I shoot off the shelf now I believe to use something like this I would have to build up the shelf. What do people build up shelf with? Also when people are using a plunger type assistance. You have to use some sort of elevated rest correct? I believe most bushing holes are too far up the riser to use off the shelf unless youre using some type of olympic style or ilf riser designed for that if I am correct?

I think I got that backwards. If shooting LF and I am impacting weak which would be arrows impacting left I would adjust the plate out and essentically "chase the arrow". If i moved strike plate out toward the arrow it would take the bow out of centershot more thus causing bow to be dynamically weaker and in turn cause the arrow to act "stiffer" and should essentially bring the POI to the right? Did I get that right?


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

hammbone, if you move the side plate in, you make the shaft act weaker. Moving it away from the riser makes the shaft act stiffer.


Boxer, the "headless" one is a set screw. It'll hold tight without issue. Once you make your adjustment, simply tighten the set screw snug.

btw... some hardware stores don't carry the short flathead bolts or short set screws. If you can't find them, just get a longer bolt and put a nut on the off side to tighten it down (similar to the barrel of a plunger).


----------



## hammbone (Dec 15, 2008)

Casto, gotcha. I knew I had it backwards. 
Has anyone ever used such a thing on a samick sage? It seems youd have to build the shelf up a bit to get to where the bushing is to be used as a side plate. If anyone has one on a samick sage could you send a picture. I would definitely like to see how you set it up. Thanks


----------



## Milunchbox (Dec 5, 2014)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> If you MUST have an Accutune, by all means buy it, but I've got to agree with GEREP on this one. I've been using these for an adjustable side plate for several years now. Any good hardware should carry them for less than a dollar.


Casto What shelf is that DDD?


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Milunchbox said:


> Casto What shelf is that DDD?


hammbone, you'd have to make an elevated shelf similar to the ones I made in those pictures I posted.

Milunchbox, no, not DDD. I simply used pieces of wood and ground them down of my drum sander. Once I got them to shape, I put a piece of that 3M moulding double faced tape on the bottom, trimmed it and put a strip of leather on the top with epoxy. After it dried, I trimmed it on the drum sander then, spray painted them black.


----------



## seanmcgee (Oct 19, 2005)

*I’ve got one...works but didn’t like it.*



hammbone said:


> Anyone ever use one of these?


It works well enough on a Hoyt Satori. After I screwed around with tuning it, I decided I just didn’t like it. Took it off and went back to the shelf and shimmed side plate. It seemed a bit louder and was a little harder on my fletching. My bow tunes about perfect off the shelf anyway. I tried to see if tuning was easier. It wasn’t. If anything it was slightly less forgiving...probably my imagination, but maybe the arrow interacted a little more harshly than off the side plate. I don’t know. Took longer to tune for me. Shot perfectly well when I was done. Just didn’t like it. 

Both setups give me almost perfect bareshaft out to 30 yards, so it does work fine.


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

When you say Accutune Adjustable side Plate are you talking about the Micro Adjust Springy Arrow rest and using a side plate with a glue on arrow rest? I have the Micro Adjust and I have some Stainless Steel side plates to put on instead of a Springy Coil. www.http://www.patnorrisarchery.com/?product_cat=arrow-rests but you would need to message me if you wanted the side plate.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

If you can, put a piece of lead shot between the screws so that when you tighten them against each other the shot compresses and helps keep from vibrating loose.
So far as the adjustable plate, I have one on my Morrison ILF riser and on my Covert Hunter. Nice for fine tuning


----------



## Pike (Apr 5, 2004)

I like using a similar screw arrangement with 18-8 Stainless Steel Nylon-Tip Set Screw, 5/16"-24 Thread, 3/8" Long, and a 18-8 Stainless Steel Hollow-Lock Set Screws, 5/16"-24 Thread, 5/32" Long. Nylon tip is about same size as plunger tip. Works well with Morrison Phoenix risers off shelf as well as SKY TDX off shelf. Quiet drawing, when it wears, just replace with another. They come as standard issue with DAS DX5 and Tribute. $15 from McMaster-Carr gets you 10 nylon tipped screws and 5 lock screws.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

bowproPat said:


> When you say Accutune Adjustable side Plate are you talking about the Micro Adjust Springy Arrow rest and using a side plate with a glue on arrow rest? ....


No. He's talking about the Accutune Adjustable Side Plate.











Martin offered an adjustable side plate years ago. You didn't have to build a shelf bump to use it. I've got a coupe of these too but prefer the flat head bolt. 












> .... Nylon tip is about same size as plunger tip. Works well with Morrison Phoenix risers off shelf as well as SKY TDX off shelf. Quiet drawing, when it wears, just replace with another. They come as standard issue with DAS DX5 and Tribute. $15 from McMaster-Carr gets you 10 nylon tipped screws and 5 lock screws.


Pike, yeah those work very well, especially on risers with a lower plunger hole.


----------



## stoutstuff (Mar 31, 2011)

Mine currently has one of Pat’s Springies on it....


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

This is mine on a titan. It's adjustable and work with a plunger or micro adjustable striker. These others or fixed at the plunger hole. Which makes them overdrawn or underdrawn. Note how close the striker is inside.
Dan


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

The Accratune rest is the one that Gary McCain made a few years ago. I sold many for him. The SS micro adjust arrow rest is the one that I designed back in the 1980's and started building again two years ago. My first Springy rest where like the lower picture and I made stainless steel arrow rest plate like the black one in your picture.


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

I hope these pictures are turned the correct way. Pat Norris SS springy arrow rest with SS striker plate or glue on arrow rest plate.


----------



## hammbone (Dec 15, 2008)

Pat,

Does that basically work like a plunger? Act like a spring or can you make it fixed to act like a strike plate? Saying fixed i mean no spring action to it.


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

hammbone said:


> Pat,
> 
> Does that basically work like a plunger? Act like a spring or can you make it fixed to act like a strike plate? Saying fixed i mean no spring action to it.


No the SS micro Adjust is not a plunger. It micro tunes left and right and locks solid. So with the plate on there it would be a strike plate although most shooters would grind it smaller to the size they like and add some felt or leather to it.


----------



## hammbone (Dec 15, 2008)

Pat,

Dont know if i am looking in right place but I am not seeing this rest on the website?


----------



## Steve P (May 14, 2009)

]No the SS micro Adjust is not a plunger. It micro tunes left and right and locks solid. So with the plate on there it would be a strike plate although most shooters would grind it smaller to the size they like and add some felt or leather to it.[/QUOTE]

Pat, would it also accept a stick on rest like a Hoyt super rest?

Steve


----------



## hammbone (Dec 15, 2008)

Where would you purchase one from?


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

hammbone said:


> Pat,
> 
> Dont know if i am looking in right place but I am not seeing this rest on the website?


Go to www.patnorrisarchery.com click on online store look for the picture of two Springy Arrow rest with a pink background..... 
here is a direct link http://www.patnorrisarchery.com/?product_cat=arrow-rests


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Steve P said:


> ]No the SS micro Adjust is not a plunger. It micro tunes left and right and locks solid. So with the plate on there it would be a strike plate although most shooters would grind it smaller to the size they like and add some felt or leather to it.


Pat, would it also accept a stick on rest like a Hoyt super rest?

Steve[/QUOTE]

Yes, that is what I originally had the "plate" made for.


----------

